# Nexoc Bios Problem !!!



## NoX (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Spielen im Bios meines:
	Nexoc Osiris 705 III 8800GTX
Irgend was Wichtiges  verstellt.
Jetzt kommt nur noch der Startbildschirm und die Frage ob ich mit F2 in das Bios mag, aber das war es dann 
Das Osiris bleibt da Hängen, beim Drücken einer beliebigen Taste kommt nur noch ein Piepsen.
Kann man da auch irgendwie irgendwo die Bios Batterie Rausmachen?
Oder sonst auf eine Art das Bios auf neu Resetten?

Ich habe keinen Plan was ich verstellt habe, wollte eigentlich Windows 7 Installieren von DVD,
da es nicht gegangen ist habe ich als BootMaster das DVD Laufwerk Eingestelt.
Seit dem ist es aus.

Hilfe 


Wer Grammatik und Rechtsschreibfehler findet soll sie behalten.


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Mai 2009)

kannst du vllt mal die ganzen Bios einstellungen posten?


----------



## NoX (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

soweit komme ich nicht mehr 
Bleibt zuvor Hängen


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Mai 2009)

hast du auf das Notebook noch Garantie?


----------



## NoX (15. Mai 2009)

Ja schon, aber die Daten?
Sind dann wohl alle Verloren


----------



## dieUnbeholfene (20. April 2010)

Hi @ all,

habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem (Nexoc-) Lapi, nur irgend hängt er nicht immer im BIOS u. wenn ich länger an ihm arbeite, hängt er sich teilweise auf (wenn ich ihn dann neu start, hängt er entweder im BIOS oder die Feststelltaste ist aktiviert, oder auch ja, den tollen Ton, nach dem nichts mehr geht, kenne ich natürl. auch, wenn ich mich trotzdem (Feststelltaste) anmelde, öffnet er mir ständig die Hilfefunktion).
 Kann mir jemand die Diagnose (am Besten natürl. mit Therapie *g*) stellen?
Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Kommst du denn ins Bios rein?
Wenn ja, mal Bios Default laden bzw. Treiber erneuern und OS neu installieren.


----------



## NoX (21. April 2010)

Hallo Du,

ich habe damals die HDD gegen eine andere getauscht,
habe dann meine Vista CD rein und irgend wie hatte er dann von der Gestartet.
Nachdem die Ins. soweit durch hatte, habe ich die HDD wider getauscht (Original)
und konnte dann ganz Normal Starten.
 Evtl. ist das auch eine Option für Dich.

mfg


----------

